# Orco 70 Loom For Sale on Barter Board



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

See the new thread about this and I hope this is a great opportunity for someone.

Janet




http://www.1bid.us/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?onebid46/2079


----------

